# Sage Barista Express BES590UK - Water Leak



## Martini (6 mo ago)

I have a relatively old Sage Barista Express Model BES870UK /A. It’s developed a water leak and have opened the machine and identified the faulty part.

The leak is the plastic elbow that fits on the solenoid valve and couples to the heater via a 4mm plastic tube.

The leak is serious and water gushes out when the machine is operated. I have taken the solenoid assembly out of the machine and removed the plastic elbow. The issue is that the O ring flange inside the connector has disintegrated and as a result there is no seal hence the water leak.

I have been in touch with Sage and they have told me there is no stock of these connectors and that this particular part of the solenoid assembly – again no stock. The have also told me that these parts are made specifically for Sage and are not available from other manufacturers.

Can anyone give me any idea where I can get a replacement? 
Also, is there a part number for this elbow connector?








Photo of elbow connector


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Yes, I have replaced this same part with a metal elbow that is more up to the job than the original plastic part! I'll dig out the thread and add it here for you.


----------



## Fahed2000 (6 mo ago)

I seem to have the same issue as the OP. Any chance you managed to find the part and if you happen to recommend where I can get some o rings?. Thanks


----------



## Martini (6 mo ago)

Finding an exact replacement elbow has been impossible. It appears that these fittings are made specifically for Sage and neither Sage or their official repairers will supply them. Sage have offered to repair the machine at great cost which implies they must have the part available for internal use.

I have changed the plastic elbow for a standard 4mm metal part. This is available from ebay High Temperature,Food Grade Push in Fittings Elbow Male Stud bspp, Air, Steam | eBay . You need to make sure you select the 4mm 1/8 bspp part. It costs £4.99.

Fitting the part is easy. You need to remove the solenoid block. Once you have done this remove the old elbow and screw in the new one. Then refit the valves. You will then need to cut the brass compression fitting off the 4mm tube that connects the elbow to the boiler. To make this a bit easier I disconnected the tube from the boiler end too. You need to cut the fitting off the tube, however this must be done as close to the compression fitting as possible since the length of the 4mm pipe is a little tight. Once the fitting is removed just push the 4mm tube into the elbow ensuring it is fully pushed in and then lock it in place by pulling the lock ring outwards.

This part does not need an O ring, however, you can obtain 4mm O rings from multiple sources on both ebay and Amazon.

Assuming you are comfortable taking the machine apart this is an easy fix and takes about 15-60 minutes depending on your skill / confidence level. The hardest part is fixing the solenoid plate back in place as the screws are not magnetic and these fell out numerous times during reassembly. In the end I resorted to a small amount of glue to fix the screw to the driver.


----------

